# Redresser la coque suite impact



## Marcopsy (6 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

A mon grand malheur, mon MBP mid 2012 a subi un petit choc hier soir, mais qui a suffit a enfoncer la coque en alu. Ironie du sort, c'est le coin arrondi de l'iPhone 4 qui a tapé pile poil comme il faut.

Niveau pratique, c'est moche mais c'est tout, pas de conséquences sur l'utilisation. L'impact se trouve quelques centimètre à gauche du trackpad.

Je me demande si je peux redresser la coque en passant par l'intérieur du MBP, ou s'il vaut mieux laisser en l'état et ne rien toucher. Je suis embêté car cette impact empêche toute revente éventuelle...

A tout hasard, si quelqu'un bazarde un MBP 13", je suis preneur de la coque


----------



## edd72 (6 Janvier 2012)

il vaut mieux laisser en l'état et ne rien toucher


----------



## kolargol31 (6 Janvier 2012)

+1 laisse tel quel

car démonter le MBP pour le redresser risque d'être plus catastrophique 

d'ailleurs la galère est de devoir démonter la totalité des composants pour acceder à l'interieur de la coque logeant le track pad!


----------



## Marcopsy (6 Janvier 2012)

Je m'y attendais un peu... J'ai appelé le service technique Apple, pour qui la question était "inédite", ils m'ont renvoyé vers un APR qui m'a dit que ce genre de réparation se faisait en changeant la partie de la coque endommagée.

Je vais y faire encore plus attention maintenant, et je vais le garder jusqu'à sa mort !


----------



## Cocopop (6 Janvier 2012)

Ventabren a dit:


> Je m'y attendais un peu... J'ai appelé le service technique Apple, pour qui la question était "inédite", ils m'ont renvoyé vers un APR qui m'a dit que ce genre de réparation se faisait en changeant la partie de la coque endommagée.
> 
> Je vais y faire encore plus attention maintenant, et je vais le garder jusqu'à sa mort !


L'aluminium se redresse à chaud, donc inutile de faire quelque chose manuellement tu risques d'amplifier les dégâts plus qu'autres choses


----------



## M2oSa (7 Janvier 2012)

Achete toi une case 
J'ai une en plastique depuis le 1er jour ( Qui protege l'arrière et l'avant .. )
Le nombre de fois que mon ordo a pris un Mur ou la porte... Waaw


----------



## Deejay-Joe (7 Janvier 2012)

Quand il vont t'annoncer le prix pour le changement de coque tu risque de pleuré loll ..
conte 300 euro plus main d'oeuvre ;-/


----------



## ziommm (7 Janvier 2012)

Eh ouai, avec les coques Unibody, pas de pièces, c'est tout ou rien, et ce "tout" est cher .


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2012)

En plus ça risque de se briser comme du verre : http://www.apple.com/fr/why-mac/better-hardware/
C'est pas mieux que les volets en alu


----------



## Marcopsy (7 Janvier 2012)

Le problème d'une coque rigide (en plus de l'esthétique), c'est les micro rayures qui apparaissent avec al moindre poussière. Je ne sais pas  ce que ça donne sur l'alu, mais j'ai vu le résultat sur le MB non unibody, comme sur les iphone...


----------



## ziommm (7 Janvier 2012)

Ventabren a dit:


> Le problème d'une coque rigide (en plus de l'esthétique), c'est les micro rayures qui apparaissent avec al moindre poussière. Je ne sais pas  ce que ça donne sur l'alu, mais j'ai vu le résultat sur le MB non unibody, comme sur les iphone...



Les MBP Unibody ont une texture matte, pas brossée ni polie, qui a l'avantage d'être très peu sensible aux abrasions et micro rayures.

Personnellement j'ai le mien depuis presque 1 an et demi, et je n'ai toujours pas une seule griffe au micro rayure sur sa surface, une fois nettoyé, il est pour ainsi dire comme neuf. Et pourtant je ne le ménage pas, il se balade tous les jours quand je prends le bus, et je l'ai souvent sous le bras entre les classes et chez moi.


----------



## kolargol31 (7 Janvier 2012)

d'ailleurs cela se nettoie avec quoi un MAC unibody?

car à la lumière je peux voir de nombreuses marques de salissures sur mon mac, et pourtant 'en prends super soin!


----------



## C@cTuS (7 Janvier 2012)

Ventabren a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> A mon grand malheur, mon MBP mid 2012 a subi un petit choc hier soir




Moi aussi je veux un Macbook Pro du futur !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2012)

Faut pas le toucher, une fois nettoyé  les doigts sont toujours gras ...


----------



## kolargol31 (7 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Faut pas le toucher, une fois nettoyé  les doigts sont toujours gras ...



c'est ça qui est le plus chiant


----------



## ziommm (7 Janvier 2012)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Moi aussi je veux un Macbook Pro du futur !



Bien vu ! :rateau: J'avais même pas remarqué.

Sinon, pour le nettoyage, j'utilise Instanet, pour la dalle en verre et la coque. Pas de prise de tête quoi, avec du verre et de l'alu,il n'y a de précautions particulière à prendre, juste éviter les trucs agressifs.


----------



## Marcopsy (8 Janvier 2012)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Moi aussi je veux un Macbook Pro du futur !



J'avais même pas vu ! Je m'y perds avec ces changements d'année tous les ans moi !


----------

